# Lake Ontelaunee 7/13/07



## RnRCircus (Jul 14, 2007)

My wife and I fished Lake Ontalunee from 8:00 pm till 12:30 am. Like most of this year it was slow. The target was catfish and the baits used were nightcrawlers, chicken livers, and shrimp. I did manage to get a channel cat that was all of 15 inches on a chicken liver. My wife got the catch of the night. A 24" carp that gave her a nice fight also on a chicken liver. That was the first carp I ever saw caught on a chicken liver. I guess if you can catch catfish on corn and dough white not carp on livers?

As the sun set many fish were jumping all around and very close to shore. More than likely shad, herring or perhaps some carp. Regardless of their species I am sure the mission of those jumping fish was to torment and tease us.


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks for sharing! looks like you got allot of fishing in this weekend. Good for you!


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 15, 2007)

> I am sure the mission of those jumping fish was to torment and tease us.


 :lol: :lol: I often feel the same way lol. Great story.


fishnfever


----------

